# secret compartments?



## 8jmwoodie (Jan 2, 2014)

Looking for ideas and plans to make jewelry sized box with multiple secret compartments. bottom hidden areas seem straight forward but would like some more ideas to incorporate..
:big_boss:


----------



## pagedeveloper (Sep 17, 2014)

*Hidden Areas*



8jmwoodie said:


> Looking for ideas and plans to make jewelry sized box with multiple secret compartments. bottom hidden areas seem straight forward but would like some more ideas to incorporate..
> :big_boss:


What I would do is start with a false bottom, or maybe something that opened on the side to give you access to something. Have the lid be a little on the taller side, and have a slider to open and give you access to put a ring, or watch..


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Secret Drawers that pull out of the base are always good, but these drawers have to be locked in some way so that they don't just fly out if the box is shaken, the thing is that secret drawers don't really hide anything as they can steal the whole box and throw it on the floor to get it open, my advice, put the effort into making it as nice as you can. N


----------



## Gsamiotes (Aug 20, 2012)

You might want to check out the WoodWhisperer web site. If I remember correctly, he put together an article, or video on that subject a little while back.

Good luck.


----------



## WizardLV (Mar 28, 2014)

8jmwoodie said:


> Looking for ideas and plans to make jewelry sized box with multiple secret compartments. bottom hidden areas seem straight forward but would like some more ideas to incorporate..
> :big_boss:


Tons of YouTube Videos on this subject. In times gone by, furniture routinely contained hidden spaces, and boxes were no exception. Good luck!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

A false, lift out bottom using magnets imbedded in the box with a bit of steel on the false bottom would likely keep it closed. Make a small divider toward one end that can also be used as a lift out tab, which should make it a bit less obvious that its a false bottom. Another possibility is to add an extra layer of wood at the bottom shaped to be a base, but hollow it out to make a bit deeper hidden chamber. You could use a thick piece for a lid for a smaller hidden compartment. Use the magnets to hold the false lid in place. Not going to be much room. 

None of that thwarts the thief who might just take the whole box. To disguise it a bit, you could put a musical movement in with leftover space for the hidden compartment. If the thief opens the box, it plays, which might have them pass it up. Personally, if I wanted a hidden compartment, I want it in a large piece of furniture that is not likely to be taken.


----------



## 8jmwoodie (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks, I will


----------



## 8jmwoodie (Jan 2, 2014)

More just for fun with grankids..


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

8jmwoodie said:


> Looking for ideas and plans to make jewelry sized box with multiple secret compartments. bottom hidden areas seem straight forward but would like some more ideas to incorporate..
> :big_boss:


Secret compartments are always fun. How about a secret liner/false bottom. The apparent inside of the box is actually a separate piece that lifts entirely out. Planned well, it gives hidden spaces in the walls of the box as well as the bottom. 

Plus, how about adding some feet to the box so one (or more) can actually be used as a latch to lock the false interior (or bottom) in place? Turn the correct foot (or feet) 90º to unlock it. The box is for a kid? Oooh ... decorated with skull and crossbones or appropriate pirate stuff sounds cool. The lid decoration could also be a latch that opens a false top inside where a treasure map is hidden.

Bury a treasure somewhere and help the kids find it using the map. You'll keep having fun with this project for a long time. :yes4:


----------

